# Remember these



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.alliedelec.com/ideal-industries-30-211/70223688/


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No .


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

I think I bought them in 79 or 80 for a lot less than 126.00 .


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i was thinking i had seen one, but with your comment, probly not!:laughing:


----------



## EM1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Used them by the handful on 60's vintage combustion turbines. The high heat tolerance, and the fact that they would not loosen due to vibration made them a good connector for control and signal wiring.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Galt said:


> I think I bought them in 79 or 80 for a lot less than 126.00 .


They look expensive to make with machining operations for the brass insert.
Daniel Woodhead, used to include one with their plastic and rubber pendant kits. It was intended for the ground connection.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They still make them brand new today. At least Ideal does.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

They are still popular with old hands: motor tap connections.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I like the ones with the Robertson head better.To bad you need pliers and a screwdriver to torque them


----------



## BT Electric (Feb 7, 2014)

Used the ones with ceramic nuts for extrusion equipment cartridge heater groups that operated at 620 deg. There is a tool that holds the brass insert with a slot for the driver so you can tighten it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

We use them every once in a while, I see a lot of guys use them for grounds and throw the caps away...


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

backstay said:


> http://www.alliedelec.com/ideal-industries-30-211/70223688/


WOW! I'll bet they are big sellers....:laughing:


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

still all over my house built in 1964...


----------

